# monster buck carbon arrows by blackhawk?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

just bought some of these arrows from dicks anyone know if they are any good? they were on sale for 24.99 and i used a $10 off coupon so the price was right.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

never heard of them :!


----------

